# Looking for reasonably priced ties for my husband



## MichC (Apr 1, 2014)

Hey there,

We moved here from the US a few months back, and I've been wanting to gift my husband some ties, but everything at the Hong Kong shops is so expensive as its all exclusively high end. Are there any independent brands or local businesses I can buy quality ties from at a reasonable price?

Nothing like a good tie as a gift for your significant other


----------

